
Run Django tests in docker environment from emacs using .dir-locals.el - someguy1010
https://grimeywebsites.com/#/snippets/elisp?id=run-django-tests-in-docker-environment-from-emacs-using-dir-localsel
======
someguy1010
[http://archive.is/QL2rh](http://archive.is/QL2rh) in case my home server
can’t handle it, or you’re browser doesn’t support js.

